# Anyone grow Pineapples?



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I started one from a grocery store crown on a whim a couple of years ago. It never looked good, but it lives on and grows slowly in a 2 gallon pot. I transplanted it to a big pot a couple of weeks ago.

Well, it is budding a bloom!

Had to brag...I was so near throwing it away last year.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

*Mine froze*

I planted a top a few years back, It was growin in it's pot, but my weather man missed a frost and it bit the dust . I've been thinking of doing it again. I read to put a slice of apple in the center and let it decompose, it is supposed to start the fruiting cycle.


----------



## JoeBob (Jan 3, 2006)

Check this one out. Started with the top of a Kroger pineapple, took 2 years, never thought it would make fruit. One day I was watering and looked down the center of it and saw a little button on a stick. Couple of months later, voila! Best darn pineapple I ever ate! 
BTW, EVERYONE who saw it growing couldn't believe it, lots of stares, it was great conversation!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

That's amazing!! Did y'all being em into the garage all winter?


-Nick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got several tops from HEB growing in pots. none have gone to fruit yet.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine is an HEB top too. The flower bud is just coming out of the top.

It hasn't been inside since I planted it but then again where I live (coastal Corpus Christi) freezes are rare and mild.

JoeBob, did you get more pineapples the following year(s)?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

JoeBob said:


> Check this one out. Started with the top of a Kroger pineapple, took 2 years, never thought it would make fruit. One day I was watering and looked down the center of it and saw a little button on a stick. Couple of months later, voila! Best darn pineapple I ever ate!
> BTW, EVERYONE who saw it growing couldn't believe it, lots of stares, it was great conversation!


Excellent JoeBob....everything tastes better when you grow it yourself!!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

OK somebody explain how to start one of the tops -- How much meat do I leave on it? should I coat it in roottone? -- gotta try this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

get a pineapple top from the grocery store (free) or cut the top off a pineapple you buy (about $4)

place the top in potting soil

wait.

it will root on it's own and grow. It takes about 2 years to grow a new fruit.


----------



## JoeBob (Jan 3, 2006)

CDH, 
Only happened once, I've got a few growing now, but no fruit yet.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/citrus/pineapple.htm

I followed the directions in the link above. Look under 'propagation'. I also used a root starter fertilizer on the stem as I planted it.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

CDHknives said:


> http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/citrus/pineapple.htm
> 
> I followed the directions in the link above. Look under 'propagation'. I also used a root starter fertilizer on the stem as I planted it.


Thanks -- I'll give it a shot.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> get a pineapple top from the grocery store (free) or cut the top off a pineapple you buy (about $4)
> 
> place the top in potting soil
> 
> ...


HEB has a whole area where they core pineapples. Should be able to get as many as you want.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

cool I saw the Dole plantation in Hawaii once.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I saw on PBS one time where they cut up an apple and sealed the apple and pineapple
For a couple of days and it produced. It worked in my grandmothers.
T apple puts out a gas that also ripens bannas.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fangard said:


> HEB has a whole area where they core pineapples. Should be able to get as many as you want.


I've walked out with a bag full in the past.

I think I've got 4 plants growing right now. need to re-pot them this weekend actually.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Progress!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool. I read the link and it says to remove any adhering flesh. So, do ya'll cut it off flush below the bottom leaves or do ya'll leave a little piece on the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I cut the top like any other pineapple I was prepping.

Then I strip it to the main stem removing all remaining pulp, rind, and lower leaves until the bottom half (more or less) of the stem is bare. I set it out for a week as recommended, coated the end with root starter fertilizer, and planted it in virgin potting soil.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, potted two today. I have one more that needs to set out a few more days.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally, the result of almost 3 years...










Not very big, but smells great and we'll have it with supper tonight.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I stated one at the start of summer.... It doing good in a pot..LAN on sticking it In the ground this spring


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Very interesting. Looks like I will be making a trip to HEB!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the HEB by me no longer likes giving away the tops...you have to take them out of the trash when the pineapple lady is not looking.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> the HEB by me no longer likes giving away the tops...you have to take them out of the trash when the pineapple lady is not looking.


Sounds like you need someone to distract the pineapple lady. angelsm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats on the pinapple. I have one in a bed for about 5 years now, but no fruit. Almost died a couple times through winter but still comes back. Just no fruit.


----------

